# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Wi-Fi εν πτήση !

## wiresounds

Αρκετές αεροπορικές εταιρίες (Lufhthansa, British Airway) δοκιμάζουν την παροχή broadband services εν πτήση !

Η Lufhthansa δοκιμάζει 50 Lifebook S6010s με ενσωματωμένη WLAN technology της Fujitsu Siemens στις πτήσεις της με επιτυχημένα αποτελέσματα.

Η Connexion της Boeing δοκιμάζει την online σύνδεση του αεροπλάνου με το έδαφος με ταχύτητες 3 Mbps downstream και 128 Kbps upstream με Cisco Systems 802.11b AP και router μέσα στο αεροπλάνο !

read more:
http://212.100.234.54/content/59/28875.html
http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/archive/25710.html

wiresounds

----------


## ok_computer

Καλα, ειναι γνωστο οτι δεν σε αφηνουν ουτε gameboy εν πτησει να εχεις ανοιχτο γιατι οι 'ακτινοβολιες καθε ηλεκτρονικης συσκευης δημιουργουν παρασιτα στον ηλεκτρονικο εξοπλισμο του αεροσκαφους'.
Παρολο που δεν εχει αποδειχθει το αληθες του παραγματος εισαι αναγκασμενος να τη περνας στη μουγκα για πολλες ωρες αφου και τα diskman απαγορευονται.
Τωρα που εχουν βαλει ολο αυτο τον εξοπλισμο απορω αν θα επιτρεπεται πια να μπορεις να κανεις το μεχρι τωρα ακατορθωτο. Να ανοιξεις το mini-disc σου για να ακουσεις τη μουσικη που σου αρεσει και οχι απο τα διαφορα καναλια που σερβιρουν τη ξεπλυμενη μουσικη τους.
Ουφ!!!

----------


## papashark

Μετά από σειρά μυνήσεων που έπεσαν στην Αμερική, ξεπεράστηκαν (τουλάχιστον εκεί) οι αηδίες με την απαγόρευση όλων των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών, και έχουν πλέον περιοριστεί στα κινητά τηλέφωνα.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι το 802.11b είναι συνήθως περιορισμένο στα 100mw σε αντίθεση με το 1 ή 2 W των κινητών, που είναι πολύ λίγα για να παρεμβάλουν στα ηλεκτρονικά των αεροσκαφών.

Απλά αφού υπήρξε η υπερβολή, τώρα έρχετε η λογική και το συμφέρον (καθότι το internet στο αεροπλάνο δεν θα είναι τζάμπα !)

Η επόμενη υπερβολή που πρέπει να σβήσει είναι τα κινητά στα βενζινάδικα, από κάποια ατυχήματα με μη σωστά γειωμένα car kit απαγόρευσαν την χρήση των κινητών στα βενζινάδικα...

Άντε και σε λίγο θα απαγορεύαν τους δονητές εν πτήσει και τα ηλεκτρονικά ρολόγια....

Υ.Γ. Πριν από 6-7 χρόνια πέταγα συχνά για Αυτραλία με Singapore Airlines, είχα και πρίζα για το φορητό μου !

----------


## jabarlee

> Άντε και σε λίγο θα απαγορεύαν τους δονητές εν πτήσει...


Νομίζω ότι εδώ είδα ένα σχετικό θέμα...  ::

----------


## Alexandros

::  

Σε σχέση με το αρχικό θέμα ένα ακόμα link
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... U50915.DTL

Επιπλέον να πω ότο μέσα στο Boeing εκτός από το μηχανισμό δορυφορικής διασύνδεσης είναι εγκατεστημένα 5 Cisco AP 350, ένας 3640 δρομολογητής και 9 Catalyst 3550-48 Switches (2 Gigabit, 48 10/100 ports το καθένα). Ολόκληρο Rack μιλάμε  ::  

Βέβαια αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως θα κάλυπτε έναν "όροφο" με 400 δυνητικούς χρήστες κάτι τέτοιο θα έκανε ούτως ή άλλως.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## wiresounds

Lufthansa, Boeing Formalize 2-Year Relationship

Nearly two years after the project initially went into development, Lufthansa and Boeing on Tuesday have entered into a definitive service agreement to solidify the German carrier's relationship as the launch customer for the Connexion by Boeing in-flight, high-speed information service. 

As previously reported, the agreement calls for the Connexion by Boeing service to be installed on Lufthansa's fleet of approximately 80 long-haul aircraft, including Boeing 747-400 and Airbus A330 and A340 aircraft, beginning in early 2004. The two aviation giants began passenger trials at the beginning of this year

----------


## ggeorgan

Φθάνει να μην πάθουν αυτό :
http://shirky.com/writings/permanet.html

----------


## dti

Γιώργο το "Permanet, Nearlynet and Wireless Data" είναι εξαιρετικό άρθρο, αξίζει πραγματικά να το διαβάσουμε όλοι!
Ειδικά οι telcos, έχουν να μάθουν πολλά!

----------


## ggeorgan

To site είναι το http://www.shirky.net και το ανακάλυψε ο akou. 
Το πρώτο link που έδωσε ο akou http://shirky.com/writings/zapmail.html για τα Customer-owned Networks είναι ακόμα σκληρότερο. Σχεδόν διερωτώμαι αν δεν είναι σκόπιμο να το υποβάλει κανείς αυτούσιο στις διαβουλεύσεις EETT, broadband.gr και λοιπών δημοκρατικών δυνάμεων, εννοώ δημοσίων φορέων. Μόνο να στείλουμε μαζί με το courrier και ένα kit Πρώτων Βοηθειών ... με τις ζέστες φόβος είναι να έλθει σε κανέναν αποπληξία.

----------


## wiresounds

http://news.com.com/2100-1034_3-1010231.html

Το κόστος της υπηρεσίας προσδιορίζεται στα $35 για μια πτήση 7-8 ωρών και θα προσφέρεται από την επόμενη χρονιά. Οι πελάτες θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν είτε με wifi είτε με θύρες ethernet που θα υπάρχουν σε όλα τα καθίσματα.

Αν 80 από 250 επιβάτες χρησιμοποιεί την υπηρεσία, τότε κάθε ένα από τα 80 αεροπλάνα διηπειρωτικών πτήσεων, θα μπορεί να έχει άλλα 2$ εκατομμύρια τζίρο ανά χρόνο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Με ευχάριστη έκπληξη βλέπω ότι έχουν βάλει πολύ λογική τιμή, ιδιαιτέρως όταν την συγκρίνεις με την τιμή του εισιτηρίου για πτήση 7-8 ωρών. Φαίνεται κατάλαβαν ότι όσα και αν ξοδέψουν για inflight entertainment και πάλι οι επιβάτες πλήττουν. Τους αφήνουν λοιπόν να ψάξουν μόνοι τους τι τους ενδιαφέρει. Μια διευκρίνιση. Φαντάζομαι θα έχουν και power outlet στις θέσεις των επιβατών για να μην κουβαλά κανείς και πέντε μπατταρίες.

----------


## dti

> Το κόστος της υπηρεσίας προσδιορίζεται στα $35 για μια πτήση 7-8 ωρών και θα προσφέρεται από την επόμενη χρονιά.


Φαντάζεστε "ανώμαλη προσγείωση" που θα υφίστανται όσοι ατυχείς αναγκαστούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το internet cafe της Cosmote στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος, όπου στοιχίζει 30 ευρώ η ώρα;  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Νέα για το θέμα

Πηγή: zdnet

*Airline security warns of shoulder surfing*

*With commercial rollouts of Wi-Fi technology in planes fast approaching, users of laptops in cabins--as well as other public places--have been warned about an easy-to-overlook security threat: shoulder surfing.* 

Aircraft giant Boeing is going to great lengths to make sure its onboard Wi-Fi system, known as Connexion, is technically secure. However, the company recognizes shoulder surfing is a distinct possibility in such cramped quarters. 

Responding to questions last week, Connexion by Boeing CTO Bob Dietterle told silicon.com that direct viewing of laptop screens can be dealt with using a security lens or screen overlay. Some are now commercially available and they prevent off-axis viewing of screens. 

Security experts also point out that users shouldn't have to worry about what's going on over their shoulders. Al Potter, manager of network security at TruSecure's ICSA Labs division, said: "A public place like an airplane, a departure lounge or a coffee shop or other hotspot isn't really an appropriate place to perform sensitive computing tasks." 

While snooping over someone's shoulder in a plane won't allow files to be copied in the same way as an electronic breach, there are security issues. These are compounded--as with loud public mobile phone conversations--when users of a laptop or PDA in a train, bus or other public place forget they are 'out in the open'. 

TruSecure recommends filters that can be put over screens--from simple $50 films to customized equipment, giving a limited range of visibility in the same way that seat-back onboard screens already do--and employing a mix of technologies. These include not only installing properly certified personal firewalls and anti-virus software--no-brainers for most IT departments--but also using encrypted email and files wherever possible. 

Potter's general advice should be taken on board by all business travelers. He said: "Take responsibility for your portable device and its communications. Analyze and be aware of your specific risks and take steps to mitigate them." 

And the advice holds not just for Wi-Fi. Boeing, which has been working with airlines such as BA and Lufthansa on recent 802.11b airborne trials, said it is looking at other wireless standards, including 802.11 g and Ultra Wideband. 

Connexion by Boeing's Dieterlle added: "We plan to bring these other wireless networks into service when they satisfy our and the regulators' criteria. Until hard data is collected it is premature to speculate that a given wireless technology can or cannot be delivered safely." 

Boeing's tests move from lab, to screen room, to aircraft on the ground, to aircraft operating in landing mode to DER (Designated Engineering Representative) review and approval and finally to flight trials. 

Carrier BA recently said it is working on a business case and hopes to make a decision on Wi-Fi (802.11b), as supplied by Connexion by Boeing, by the autumn.

----------


## racer

Twra pou teleionw tha ta valoune? Gmt...exw varethi ta taxidia!

----------


## wiresounds

Πηγή: the inquirer

*Airline plumps for Airbus option*

EMIRATE AIRLINES has announced that it will start offering WiFi connectivity on all of its Airbus A3440-500 aircraft by the end of March and that this will be offered alongside the very popularly email and SMS services now available via the seat-back entertainment unit.

Using technology supplied by Tenzing Communications *of Seattle*, the long-range A340-500s will be the first aircraft to offer a wireless LAN for passengers with WiFi enabled laptops and Emirates claims that the secure environment will be suitable even for corporate emails.

----------


## wiresounds

Πηγή: pc world

*Boeing installs Wi-Fi on its planes*

After a year of hints and trials, Deutsche Lufthansa AG has announced the launch of Wi-Fi on board its long-distance aircraft. 

The Connexion service is provided by plane maker The Boeing Co., and will also appear in planes owned by SAS AB's Scandinavian Airlines, Japan Airlines System Corp.'s Japan Airlines, Singapore Airlines Ltd. and All Nippon Airways Co. Ltd. before the end of the year. 

Connexion by Boeing acts as the ISP, and you can already sign up here, to use the service on planes as they come on-stream. The satellite link deployed could have as much as 20 Mbit/s download and 1 Mbit/s upload, shared between the users on board, according to Lufthansa. Pricing is unclear, but U.S. sources quote US$30 a flight. 

The service is based on a hotspot-in-a-box product from Colubris Networks Inc., ruggedized for the air by Miltope Group Inc. 

Users will be able to access the bandwidth with a Wi-Fi-enabled device, or they'll be able to plug into an in-flight network with an Ethernet cable. Don't expect it on every Lufthansa flight right away, however. It will take the German airline till the end of 2005 to upgrade all its 80 long-haul planes. For users without Wi-Fi, the service can be accessed over an Ethernet cable. 

Connexion's ambitions don't end there, with plans to put its service on cruise ships, merchant fleets and private yachts. It is also well on the way to offering VoIP. "We see voice as a formal offering as part of our service evolution, subject to clearing the regulatory approval," Stan Deal, vice president of global network sales at Connexion told IDG last year. 

Voice would be a real boon, as cellphone are banned on planes. Connexion may go the whole way and create airborne pico-cells giving GPRS connectivity, so passengers can use their existing phones, or else may simply offer voice over Wi-Fi, for which passengers will have to use VoIP phones -- such as those from Spectralink Corp. and Cisco Systems Inc. -- or dual-mode phones when available, over the Wi-Fi network 

Connexion has competition from Tenzing Communications Inc., an outfit which uses existing 2.4 kbit/s data links to the plane, and is only suited to email, not web surfing. It also requires users to load a specific client for the service, and all for US$20 per flight.

----------


## wiresounds

Πηγή: the register

*Boeing prices up in-flight Wi-Fi*

Boeing has announced how much it will charge customers for in-flight wireless Internet access once its Connexion service goes live this Spring. 

Connexion will charge $29.95 for long-haul flights - typically those taking six hours or more - $19.95 for 3-6 hour journeys and $14.95 for short hops. 

These flat-rate options provided unlimited access for the duration of the flight. For travellers requiring shorter periods online - which is pretty much anyone without one of those ridiculously expensive aircraft power adaptors  ::  - Connexion will offer a metered service costing $9.95 for the first 30 minutes and 25 cents a minute thereafter. 

Connexion was launched in April 2000, but passenger trials didn't commence until January 2003. Germany's Lufthansa was an early customer and was the first to offer the service on a trial basis. British Airways launched a three-month trial of its own a month later, in February 2003, offering holders of top-tier tickets Wi-Fi access on a single aircraft operating between London and New York. Lufthansa ran its trials on its daily Frankfurt to Washington route. 

Since then, Boeing has signed Singapore Airlines, China Airlines, Scandinavian Airlines (SAS), All Nippon Airways (ANA) and Japan Airlines (JAL) as customers of the commercial service. 

Lufthansa will get it first, though, on long-haul flights out of Germany this Spring. The airline is currently equipping its 80-strong long-haul fleet with Connexion Wi-Fi kit as each aircraft undergoes scheduled maintenance. 

Connexion provides each aeroplane with a broadband connection carried via satellite and through ground stations. Boeing recently agreed to hook the system up to Deutsche Telekom's ISP and carrier-oriented T-Systems WLAN Roaming Platform, allowing DT customers to offer roaming on Connexion flights to their own customers.

----------


## wiresounds

Πηγή: vnu net

Wireless access for Lufthansa's entire long-haul fleet

German airline Lufthansa has committed to installing wireless connectivity *across its entire long-haul fleet of 78 aircraft*, following *successful trials* over the past 18 months.

The airline launched its trial last January, just months before BA announced a similar test of the service. Since then, BA has mothballed the project over cost concerns while Lufthansa appears committed to moving forward.

The airline provides a free portal with constantly updated news and information for anyone with a wireless laptop, but *charges about $30 (£16) per flight for general Internet access* via its FlyNet service.

Dr Burkard Wigger, general manager for FlyNet, says the technology holds wide-ranging potential for the future.

'I had a lot of questions from inside the airline about why we're doing this. But ever since the first test flight, those questions have all disappeared,' he said.

Lufthansa is hoping the service will deliver benefits for both itself and its passengers.

Not only do customers show an extremely high level of satisfaction with the offering (*an average of 50 passengers per flight use the service, with 94 per cent saying they like it*), but Wigger believes it will also start to provide operational benefits to the airline.

For instance, one of the ideas being considering is an in-flight telemedicine application that can take the vital signs of a passenger in distress and relay them in real-time to a specialist medical team on the ground.

This would give the crew expert advice on what action to take, rather than having to gamble on a doctor being on board.

----------


## xaotikos

Λες? Και έχω βγάλει εισητήριο με επιστροφή με Lufthansa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

30€ για όλη την πτήση όσο κι αν κρατήση και μέσα στο αεροπλάνο, και εδώ τα Hotspots έχουν 10€ το 3ωρο.....

Αχ βαχ...


(λέτε αυτό να θεωρηθεί επίθεση σε νομικά πρόσωπα ?  ::  )

----------


## playnet3

offtopic : στα sturbucks έχει 1 ευρώ τα 20λεπτά.Πώπω....

----------


## smarag

Προσφατα ταξιδεψα με IBERIA εχει και εκει WiFi!!!

----------


## racer

> 30€ για όλη την πτήση όσο κι αν κρατήση και μέσα στο αεροπλάνο, και εδώ τα Hotspots έχουν 10€ το 3ωρο.....
> 
> Αχ βαχ...
> 
> 
> (λέτε αυτό να θεωρηθεί επίθεση σε νομικά πρόσωπα ?  )


Ενοείς οτι είναι λίγο η πολύ? Εμένα μου φαίνετε μία χαρούλα, δεδομένου οτι έτσι κι αλιός ένα £5 το δίνεις για να πάρεις κανα περιοδικό να περάσει η ώρα, ε τι 5 τι 15 ... το κακό είναι οτι δεν έχουνε πρίζες παντού, που θα βάλω εγώ το toshibaki μου που στα 10' γρινιάζει οτι πεθένει ???

----------


## zack

λοιπον
θα πεταω 12 με 16 ωρες + την αναμονη στα αεροδρομια  ::  ....... και 150$ πληρωνω για τις 2 μερες που θα κανω να επιστρεψω στην Ελλαδα  :: 
(λεω να κατεβασω κανα GB μεχρι να φτασω στο Ελ_Βενιζελ!!!)

----------


## playnet3

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 30€ για όλη την πτήση όσο κι αν κρατήση και μέσα στο αεροπλάνο, και εδώ τα Hotspots έχουν 10€ το 3ωρο.....
> 
> Αχ βαχ...
> 
> 
> (λέτε αυτό να θεωρηθεί επίθεση σε νομικά πρόσωπα ?  )
> 
> ...


πάρε και 2-3 ups μαζί σου  ::

----------


## dimitriss

Έιχα πετάξει πρόσφατα με Lufthansa και είχε όντως WiFi αλλά μόνο στις Business θέσεις. Το ίδιο είχε και οι Emmirates Airlines, WiFi αλλά μόνο για "λίγους".

----------

